
We switched from Braintree to Stripe: How we f*cked up & what we did to fix it. - blakenomad
Full Article: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.deekit.com&#x2F;braintree-to-stripe&#x2F;<p>At Deekit we recently switched payment provider from Braintree to Stripe.<p>We messed up. And it was frustrating.<p>But here&#x27;s our honest account of what happened and why we had to make the switch. Hopefully there are some learnings in there for you.
======
awjr
The way this reads implies that Stripe was the problem when the article
explains that initially going with Braintree without understanding your
internal payment model completely and whether Braintree supported that model
was the failure and that switching to Stripe fixed that issue. It's not so
much a criticism of the services, just not doing enough requirements analysis
before choosing a payment provider.

~~~
blakenomad
Totally agree with you! In the article we fully outline why it was purely our
own fault. The issue we found was that the decision was made during a pretty
formative time in Deekit's past - we weren't 100% convinced which model we
were going to run with. We stuck to an initial decision to go with Braintree
when we really should have re-evaulated.

Lesson learnt. Hopefully others can avoid the same mistake.

------
nailer
Maybe resubmit with a URL rather than a self post?
[https://www.deekit.com/braintree-to-
stripe/](https://www.deekit.com/braintree-to-stripe/)

~~~
blakenomad
Ah have done so! Thanks Nailer.

